# Creamy Centers



## Steven Dillon (Dec 13, 2017)

Creamy Centers is another composition from the Yonce Farm in Ridge Spring, SC.

The Artist's Story blog post for this image (as well as an introduction to that fine morning of shooting) can be read here: Daylilies At Yonce Farm In Ridge Spring, SC: Part 1

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/22
1/2 second
ISO-100
180mm
No Flash
Arca Swiss B1
Gitzo tripod


----------



## plm (Dec 22, 2017)

FWIW, I think this photo is well composed and the colors are fantastic.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice! Love the colours.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Dec 27, 2017)

plm said:


> FWIW, I think this photo is well composed and the colors are fantastic.





BrentC said:


> Very nice! Love the colours.



Thank you both for looking and commenting.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

I really like this, the colors, the composition are great. Only negative I have is the size of the watermark I find it distracting on an otherwise beautiful image.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Dec 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I really like this, the colors, the composition are great. Only negative I have is the size of the watermark I find it distracting on an otherwise beautiful image.



Thanks for looking and commenting.  Alas, I wish that we didn't have to place watermarks on our images.  It is unfortunate that, as artists, we have to make a decision: protect our work at the expense of the image being pure and clean, or expose it to theft and the loss of potential.  While a watermark won't completely stop all theft, it is a reasonable deterrent.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> While a watermark won't completely stop all theft, it is a reasonable deterrent.



Agree with you on the need for the watermark, I just find the size a little overwhelming to the point that it is competing with image for attention.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jan 3, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > While a watermark won't completely stop all theft, it is a reasonable deterrent.
> ...


OK, thanks for the comment.  There is no watermark on the prints that I sell.  ;-)


----------

